
Proof of stake – an unexpected catalyst for the next crypto bubble - exanimo_sai
https://4thquadrant.io/business-model2/the-catalyst-for-the-next-speculative-crypto-bubble/
======
mratsim
The article is both assuming knowledge of how blockchain work but also seems
to stem from poor comprehension of how blockchain work.

For example at no point are consensus algorithms challenge explained (protect
against attacks by having the attacker expense a rare resource).

Furthermore, Proof-of-Work is associated with potential gain (if you don't do
PoW due to no network for example you gain nothing i.e. opportunity loss)
while Proof-of-Stake is associated with potential losses (if you do nothing,
your stake is slashed, i.e. you actually lose something). This is contrary to

    
    
        Yields on a Proof-of-Stake network represents a passive income avenue for a spectrum of individual/retail investors all the way to institutional players. This differs from the Proof-of-Work mechanism, most popularly represented by Bitcoin, which consumes electricity (mining) to secure the ledger. [...] a chicken and egg problem perhaps sped along by the more consistent rewards associated with Proof-of-Stake.
    

i.e. You lock your stake to secure the ledger (can't use it to earn on higher
yield/risk products), it's also for security first and not for earning and
lastly, the rewards are not that consistent either as you can lose your stake
while in PoW you may lose electricity but you don't lose your investment in
mining equipment

------
carterklein13
> providing yields for no inherent value due to lack of use case, appears more
> like a Ponzi scheme than investment in a nascent technology.

I think people are trying to assign a narrative to DeFi and its use cases,
when buy and large it's nothing more than a new financial instrument. Calling
it a Ponzi scheme or trying to attribute its longterm benefits are both, in my
opinion, meaningless because for the time being there is a purpose (being a
financial instrument) that it's serving.

